# 2016 Honda 2-stage ATD delivery date?



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

In early September I ordered an HSS1332ATD from a dealer promising shipment in 7-10 days. After that deadline passed the dealer advised shipping in late October. I emailed Honda and was advised that no delivery date has been established and that my dealer will be the first to know when a delivery date is set.

Right now is the selling season for my old HS928TAS and this uncertainty is creating a major problem for me.

This is the first year these are being assembled in the USA and new operations can have unpredictably long start-up times. I am concerned Honda could miss much of the 15-16 winter season and I will be without a snowblower if I sell the old one now.

Does anyone have more information?

Ken C


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

I have an HSS982ATD on order. Original date was late September. Then it got bumped to October 22. I got excited that the date got changed again to October 8. Found out yesterday that it's now been moved to November 5. I feel your pain!


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

cprstn54 said:


> In early September I ordered an HSS1332ATD from a dealer promising shipment in 7-10 days. After that deadline passed the dealer advised shipping in late October. I emailed Honda and was advised that no delivery date has been established and that my dealer will be the first to know when a delivery date is set.
> 
> Right now is the selling season for my old HS928TAS and this uncertainty is creating a major problem for me.
> 
> ...


I put down a deposit on the 2016 Honda HSS1332ATD and was told the delivery date is 1st week of November. Also, how much are people paying for their 2016 Honda HSS1332ATD?


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

Dealer in New Jersey has 928ATD on their showroom floor...


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That is a tense situation, I would hold onto the older one until you have a secure date. I sold a machine late last season after a storm when the iron was also hot and got a very good price. These new 2 stage Honda's are really nice and worth waiting for I hope they can meet the demand with minimal hiccups. Honda is a well oiled machine and I anticipate they will start churning these out soon, they may have to pay their workers some OT to meet demand. 

Good luck.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

fake_usa said:


> Dealer in New Jersey has 928ATD on their showroom floor...



Which dealer? Are you sure its the 928ATD? I have seen a few 928AT, but no ATD models.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm also waiting on the delivery of the new HSS928ATD (have been since August)
My dealer told me that they will have a definite delivery date for the 928's by today or tomorrow and don't expect to have them in for sale until the last week of this month


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Factory is working hard, guys. 

Keep in mind, this factory runs lines for mowers, trimmers, tillers, and LOTS of engines. Now they have to re-configure to make TEN different 2-stange snowblower models. Huge project to say the least. 

If/when I get any updates to production schedules, I'll share 'em ASAP.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Factory is working hard, guys.
> 
> Keep in mind, this factory runs lines for mowers, trimmers, tillers, and LOTS of engines. Now they have to re-configure to make TEN different 2-stange snowblower models. Huge project to say the least.
> 
> If/when I get any updates to production schedules, I'll share 'em ASAP.



@Robert. Thanks for the update! Im hoping mine shows up before the snow starts falling! I would love to have the Honda, but do need a snowblower before snow falls as I do not have another one.


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

My date just changed again to now November 12th. Not what I wanted to hear. I realize they have to swap over from lawn equipment to snow equipment, but so does Ariens, Toro, Husqvarna, and everyone else. They are not having these delays. I'm not denying Honda makes the best snowblower, but I'm surprised, and a little disappointed, that such a large company, with such a great reputation, has fallen so far behind. Mid November is dangerously close to snow season. Late October snowstorms have happened in just the past few years. I hope we are not left regretting our purchase before we even get them.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

I also just got a call from my dealer saying Honda pushed the delivery back to mid November, but that they assured them that that will be the last delay. Dealer is also well stocked with Ariens, so I can make a last minute change if I have to. I hope not to have to, but at least the option is there.
Robert...could you share with us what is going on? It seems like no dealers have inventory during the peak sales time for these machines.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

malba2366 said:


> Robert...could you share with us what is going on? It seems like no dealers have inventory during the peak sales time for these machines.


I don't have any facts to report right now. When the sales/marketing team has an update from the factory they can share, I'll be sure to get it out to everyone here ASAP.


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

My dealer says he is getting estimates -- not firm dates -- from Honda of late November or early December. Not sure he is getting it straight because he also said something about the machines coming from Japan.

I have pulled my Craigslist ad to sell my old HS928TAS and will wait and see as to the next steps. Clearly, this is an unusual situation.

Ken C


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Very weird... I saw this and just called my place. They're being told that the machines will be in their hands within two weeks.
I know Honda cannot stock everyone at the same time so I assume my place is slightly higher on the delivery list than some others?


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

As the old adage goes .... a bird in the hand is worth more than two in the bush!

I think I would be holding onto my existing machines if I was waiting on a new machine. I think a delay makes sense in production considering they are making all the two stage machines now in the USA. Any time you have a new product being built in a new location there is a learning curve.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't know why I'm in such a hurry other than it's fun getting new toys. Once I have it, it won't snow once.
If I put the purchase off another yer and stick with my old Craftsman, 20' of snow will drop from the sky this winter.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

A couple dealers near me have one HSS928AT each and no other models, while other dealers have nothing. Is it a similar situation in other areas?

What concerns me is that it seems like they put out a few units, and noticed some quality control issue that they are are scrambling to fix. According to a previous post the first unit rolled off the line on June 6th. They should have inventory all over the place four months after Job #1.


----------



## Mik20 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. Did a lot of reading here and finally made my decision to go with Honda HSS928AT. I called a few dealers around and found that few of them had a few 928AT in stock, not ATD though. After checking it out, I found that "easy start" is really really easy and there is no need for the battery. 
To make it short, new HSS928AT is sitting in my garage and waiting for snow.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Mik20 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. Did a lot of reading here and finally made my decision to go with Honda HSS928AT. I called a few dealers around and found that few of them had a few 928AT in stock, not ATD though. After checking it out, I found that "easy start" is really really easy and there is no need for the battery.
> To make it short, new HSS928AT is sitting in my garage and waiting for snow.


Based on my experience with a 928 TAS I agree you don't need the electric start. For me it was so easy to pull, it was more trouble to connect the cord. Always starts first pull, too. IMHO the only reason to get the electric start would be if you have a bum shoulder or back issue.


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

SnowG said:


> Based on my experience with a 928 TAS I agree you don't need the electric start. For me it was so easy to pull, it was more trouble to connect the cord. Always starts first pull, too. IMHO the only reason to get the electric start would be if you have a bum shoulder or back issue.


Or a wife who wants to be able to operate it if you are out of town when a blizzard hits. Not to mention that it helps resale.

It is true that for an average man the manual start on a Honda engine is just fine. I never had to pull my HS928TAS more than twice to start it, even after it sat for eight months.

Ken C


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Mik20 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. Did a lot of reading here and finally made my decision to go with Honda HSS928AT. I called a few dealers around and found that few of them had a few 928AT in stock, not ATD though. After checking it out, I found that "easy start" is really really easy and there is no need for the battery.
> To make it short, new HSS928AT is sitting in my garage and waiting for snow.


Would you be willing to take a measurement of the handlebar height for me?

I've heard that the handles on the Honda's are very low. And the manual chute adjustment even lower. I can't imagine having to bend down to rotate the chute in the older models. Thankfully this year it's an electric joystick control which should be friendly for all heights.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Mik20 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. Did a lot of reading here and finally made my decision to go with Honda HSS928AT. I called a few dealers around and found that few of them had a few 928AT in stock, not ATD though. After checking it out, I found that "easy start" is really really easy and there is no need for the battery.
> To make it short, new HSS928AT is sitting in my garage and waiting for snow.


My Craftsman has an electric start (requires an extension cord, no battery onboard) and I used it only once during my ~14 yrs of ownership. The machine has always been super easy to start but the pull cord did break one time and needed replacing. That was the one time I used the electric button.

My new Honda will have the electric start mostly for if/when my wife ever needs to use the machine. She wanted the easiest to use machine and the Honda came out on top in that category.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

AesonVirus said:


> My Craftsman has an electric start (requires an extension cord, no battery onboard) and I used it only once during my ~14 yrs of ownership. The machine has always been super easy to start but the pull cord did break one time and needed replacing. That was the one time I used the electric button.
> 
> My new Honda will have the electric start mostly for if/when my wife ever needs to use the machine. She wanted the easiest to use machine and the Honda came out on top in that category.


The new hondas have a cordless electric start, this in my mind is a very useful feature. If I had to attach a cord to it every time I would skip that feature.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

malba2366 said:


> The new hondas have a cordless electric start, this in my mind is a very useful feature. If I had to attach a cord to it every time I would skip that feature.


Only the ATD models have the electric start. I was just letting Mik20 know that he can live comfortably without the elec start. 
Not everyone sees the need for a push button start, while others want/need it much more.

My last machine had the electric start and I barely used it. I'll admit though that it was a royal PITA trying to find an extension cord, plug it in, etc. If you're gonna have it, having the battery on board is definitely the way to go!


----------



## Mik20 (Oct 15, 2015)

nafterclifen said:


> Would you be willing to take a measurement of the handlebar height for me?
> 
> I've heard that the handles on the Honda's are very low. And the manual chute adjustment even lower. I can't imagine having to bend down to rotate the chute in the older models. Thankfully this year it's an electric joystick control which should be friendly for all heights.


I measured the distance from the floor to the lowest point of the handle, and it is 36". When auger is lifted all the way up it is a bit lower. 
Also, I would add to this that it is one hand operational machine to make it much more comfortable to operate. Well, I think so as there is no snow yet to try.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Mik20 said:


> I measured the distance from the floor to the lowest point of the handle, and it is 36". When auger is lifted all the way up it is a bit lower.
> Also, I would add to this that it is one hand operational machine to make it much more comfortable to operate. Well, I think so as there is no snow yet to try.


Thanks for the info! 36" isn't that low. The old blower that I have right now is 35" so the Honda should fit nice. I wonder if the wheeled version is the same height.


----------



## dddusn (Oct 20, 2015)

I jumped on the HSS1332ATD train today and bought one sight unseen. Although, it appears most people who are ordering them are doing the same. 

I'm just hoping the snow arrives the day after it arrives and not weeks before! This thing is going to be sweet!


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

It would sure be nice if Honda would be up front with the ETA. Sure, if they tell us end of December, they will loose sales without question but on the other hand, if they bate us with false hope and don't deliver, then they still loose the sales and everyone will be mad on top of it. Any large company like Honda should know the expected ETA, within a small degree of error or things as so bad that they just have no idea whatsoever perhaps due to design or manufacture issues. If its the latter, we may never see them this year. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

*Waiting...*

I am new to the forum. I recently moved to a mountain location at 9,000' elevation and with a semi-steep driveway over 600' long. Over the summer, I was the first to be signed-up by my local dealer for a 2016 HSS1332ATD. His first ETA was end of September. His second ETA was Oct 16th. Now he says that within a week he should have a new ETA. It just looks more and more doubtful, and I can't wait around until I am 3' deep in snow with no motorized way of moving it. I guess I will have to pick up a used Craftsman in the meantime. I am quite frustrated not only with the delays, but also with the lack of professionalism from Honda. Now I'm not even sure I want to take the risk of a machine coming from a new production facility with these red flags raised. Something must have really hit the fan down there.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF mmm. I'm not in the market for a new snowblower myself, but the waiting I'm seeing here is a bit frustrating to me as well, especially since I got to try them out firsthand myself earlier this year. Like any reputable company, hopefully they'll get things ironed out soon.


----------



## Mik20 (Oct 15, 2015)

Honda (Robert) should give a hint of possible availability time as winter approaches. Of cause if he can. But if you look at online sellers, they have hade November scheduled for a long time.


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

The date has changed several times. Before I ordered it was late September. By the time I actually ordered, it was mid October. It then dropped to October 8th. A week later it was October 22. Then November 5, now November 12. All these changes have been in the past 1 1/2 months. Robert has said he will let us know when he has some actual info, but that hasn't actually happened yet.


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

First snow today, a few inches, which should be all gone in two days. I probably wouldn't have run a snowblower, but it certainly makes me more anxious for not having one. Thanks Honda, for maintaining my false sense of security since August and now causing me to scramble for a Plan B.


----------



## dddusn (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm in line for the HSS1332ATD. Where did you guys get these dates?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

It figures, I just bought a 724 {wheeled} in January and only have about 4 hours on it. I'm sure my dealer would rip me on trade. I really like the long overdue features of the new one.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

charley95 said:


> It figures, I just bought a 724 {wheeled} in January and only have about 4 hours on it. I'm sure my dealer would rip me on trade. I really like the long overdue features of the new one.


I wonder what I could ask for it on C-list?


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

mmm said:


> First snow today, a few inches, which should be all gone in two days. I probably wouldn't have run a snowblower, but it certainly makes me more anxious for not having one. Thanks Honda, for maintaining my false sense of security since August and now causing me to scramble for a Plan B.


I just ordered a TroyBilt track model, and while it will not compare to an actual Honda, it will compare favorably to Honda's current BS and vapor. Kiss my ass, Honda.


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

MMM, I understand your frustration. I'm not going to try and talk you into waiting for the Honda. I would, however try and talk you out of settling on a Troy Built. It is just another stamped out MTD with a crap engine and friction disk drive. At least look into the Ariens Hydro Pro Track 28 or the Husqvarna 330 track. Both are well built hydrostatic units using quality engines and transmissions.


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

Both those models are sold out everywhere. With the amount of snow expected this winter, and with little or no time left, demand is outstripping supply. Even the pricing on craigslist now reflects this. I was on top of this months ago, but trusted Honda and allowed them to put me in this situation. However, I just got a call from the Honda dealer, and he now advises that he is told that his HSS1332ATD's should be in on Tuesday, but that he cannot guarantee. We shall see.


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

Also the dealer now says he is reasonably sure of the cause of the delay. The smaller track units were released first but then recalled due to lack of ease of transport when shut down. A part was added to free the motion as intended. The dealer believes that this same change was made to the 1332 prior to release, delaying the release.


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

Robert from Honda described the issue in detail in another thread about the transmission issue. He stated that the issue was when driving the unit in transport mode (full forward speed) it could start to basically loose pressure/speed after a short distance. This was due to an improper machine surface on a seat (read the thread for exact specifics). He also stated that all th HSS units used the same transmission.
I checked out an HSS928AT (tracks, no electric start) on September 1st at a local dealer. I specifically tried to move it, not running, simply bulling both triggers. It moved and turned quite easily.


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks for that correction. It's just par for the course in my case of receiving consistently unreliable information and commitments. If they don't come through next week, I will be done with any consideration of Honda snowblowers, ever.


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

I just purchased a used HS1336i off CL. Dealer called me two or three weeks ago offering to sell me the HSS1332AT that he had received for $150 less than the HSS1332ATD, which I declined. Then he gave me a fourth expected delivery date for the HSS1332ATD, which happens to be today. Haven't heard from him since. I hope that you guys who are still waiting will be rewarded.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

mmm said:


> I just purchased a used HS1336i off CL.


1336! Holy frijoles that's a wide berth. Good luck with it. A silver lining of sorts: when your new machine comes in you'll probably be able to sell that one for what you paid for it.

(And I promise not to bring up some of the earlier "never ever gonna buy Honda again" comments.) :icon_whistling:


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

Nope, I will keep the beast 1336 probably until I retire somewhere warmer in 15 years. If the dealer ever calls to tell me the 1332 is delivered, my words will be far more gracious than my thoughts when I simply tell him I no longer need it. One part I left out above is that he first told me that he had received two AT's instead of ATD's, and tried to sell me one for $150 less. Then after I passed, he called back that same day to tell me the ATD's were actually still coming. Throughout the ordeal, this guy has entirely lost my trust. The dealership, which I have not identified until now, is RPM Motorsports in Lakewood CO. Good luck if you are dealing with them.


----------



## MattinCO (Dec 2, 2015)

Thought it may have been you that picked up that 1336 on Craigslist. I had been watching it to see if the price came down.

Agree with you on RPM Motorsports, tried to work with them on the purchase of a used dirt bike, very unprofessional.

I have had great experiences Fay Myers, waiting on an HSS928 to arrive there.


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

I paid $4,000. I explained to the seller that honestly $4,000 was even more than what it was practically worth to me. The next day another guy bid the same amount with the same type of explanation. The seller then sold it to me since I had bid first. I don't know about his story of 2.5 seasons because it turns out he has owned it for four years, but I am satisfied with the deal.


----------



## mmm (Oct 22, 2015)

RPM Motorsports in Lakewood CO called last week to say that the unit had finally arrived. I told the guy that I had already made a purchase. Just then the call was dropped. I would not have hung up on him, but I don't care if he thinks that I did. Done!


----------

